# Ipod 80Go, impossible de sotcker + de 14 Go ?



## Deep696 (1 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un ipod classic. J'ai téléchargé la dernière version d'iTunes, et restauré mon ipod avec la dernière maj après l'avoir formaté.

Pourtant, lorsque je lance une synchronisation, j'ai remarqué que si je sotck pour plus d'environ 14Go, le logiciel bug. Je suis obligé de débrancher mon ipod sauvagement afin d'annuler le processus.

C'est tout de même dommage de ne stocker que 14Go sur un ipod qui en fait 74.



Je précise toutefois que mon ipod est vieux de... Environ 6 ans je dirais.




Je vous remercie par avance pour tous vos renseignements susceptibles de m'aider.


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2013)

Il tourne sous Windows RT ton iPod ? Dans ce cas c'est normal qu'une grande partie du stockage ne soit pas dispo pour l'utilisateur ...    :rateau:




Est-ce que tout simplement ton disque dur n'aurait pas un problème et que la copie échoue sur un soucis d'écriture. Il faudrait le tester avec un utilitaire si tu peux le monter en mode disque dur.


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2013)

À mon avis, il doit y avoir un fichier audio défectueux.

Essaie de lancer la copie par petit groupe en sélectionnant seulement certains artistes par exemple.

Lorsque ça plante, il faudrait déterminer quel morceau de quel artiste plante.


----------



## Deep696 (2 Août 2013)

gwen> C'est ce que je pensais au départ. J'ai donc viré les fichiers sur lesquels la synchronisation échouait. Seulement, le problème persiste toujours. Pire encore, la synchronisation échoue parfois sur des fichiers qui auparavant ne posaient aucun problème !


melaure> Je ne sais pas même pas ce que c'est windows RT. Alors je vois pas pourquoi ce truc boufferait 80% de mon ipod. 

Sinon, je n'ai pas réussi à monter mon ipod via un utilitaire. Quoi qu'il en soit, en admettant que ce soit un souci d'écriture, que dois-je faire pour remédier au problème ? 

Car après avoir formaté/restauré mon ipod, je ne vois pas ce que je ne pourrais faire d'autre... (hormis m'acheter un Sansa Fuze et de continuer à pester sur apple et ses produits à la con).


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2013)

C'était un trait d'humour, mais faut suivre l'actu 

On ne peut pas le mettre en mode disque dur via iTunes ?


----------



## Deep696 (3 Août 2013)

Non on ne peut pas. Et de toute façon, je ne vois pas en quoi cela pourrait régler le problème.


----------



## lomedelouest (28 Août 2013)

Bonsoir, lorsque l'iPod est branché, rentrer dans le menu de celui-ci  (dans la colonne latérale gauche d'iTunes). Activer l'utilisation comme  disque dur et de ce fait, effectuer une vérification du volume avec  utilitaire de disque.
En fait, on est pas obligé de l'activer pour le monter dans utilitaire de disque mais sait-on jamais. Je viens de faire l'expérience sur mon iPod classic 80go.


----------

